# Horse introduction to one another



## Warped (Aug 9, 2009)

Today we got a 4 year old Paint mare.She's 14HH.
We also have a 4 year old paint pony and a 4 month old Mini jack donkey.

Our friends was having financial problems and asked if we wanted her because they wanted her to have a good home but they just couldn't keep her anymore. She's a sweetheart.Been trained and broke to ride.

We walked her around the property line but penned our Pony and donkey in an adjoining pasture until we was done walking her.Then we let them see one another across the fence for awhile and then we introduced the pony to her but not the mini donkey. We was afraid he might get hurt.

after letting the pony out to the pasture with the new horse,they kicked one another and ran around for a bit. Now their fine. Every once in awhile i'll see them try kicking one another and making noises but they're getting used to one another and out grazing together and following one another around.

 i'm afraid to introduce my 4 month old donkey to the new horse.
I am so afraid she'll kick him or something and hurt him or my pony and the horse will fight and hurt him somehow.
My pony loves him and has taken to him like his mother.But i'm not sure how to introduce the mini to the new horse .Or should i not introduce them other then through the fence until he's bigger?

any advice on how to make this smooth?


----------



## ()relics (Aug 9, 2009)

It is always a good idea whenever you introduce a new animal, no matter what species it may be, to Quarentine it for a period of time before allowing  it  muzzle to muzzle contact with your other animals.  this gives the animals time to "meet" one another from a distance and also allows you to see if the new animal has any health concerns,  Call your vet see what he/she would suggest as far as a time period healthwise..I would suggest 3 weeks...By the time your new animal is able to be released with the rest of your herd/flock/whatever some of the meeting process will already be done, leaving less chance for a violent reaction...KEEP your eye on them for awhile regardless just to be sure....JMO...I wouldn't want to expose my animals to a potential disease carrier...NO MATTER HOW HEALTHY THEY LOOK....


----------



## mully (Aug 9, 2009)

()relics said:
			
		

> It is always a good idea whenever you introduce a new animal, no matter what species it may be, to Quarentine it for a period of time before allowing  it  muzzle to muzzle contact with your other animals.  this gives the animals time to "meet" one another from a distance and also allows you to see if the new animal has any health concerns,  Call your vet see what he/she would suggest as far as a time period healthwise..I would suggest 3 weeks...By the time your new animal is able to be released with the rest of your herd/flock/whatever some of the meeting process will already be done, leaving less chance for a violent reaction...KEEP your eye on them for awhile regardless just to be sure....JMO...I wouldn't want to expose my animals to a potential disease carrier...NO MATTER HOW HEALTHY THEY LOOK....


I agree and also consider that the donkey is much to small to put with large horses... I have a mini jack and would not trust him with a very large animal.... be safe.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh well we board horses on layover so we're constantly introducing horses to our 14hh mare. She recently got to meet a 16.3hh thoroughbred mare, just threw  them in and if it went bad I'd pull the big mare out and separate them. A few kicks later and they're best buds. 

I would perhaps pen the donkey in the field so the horses could touch his nose, smell him, but not get to him? Cattle panels or even a few gates strapped together into a small pen. Might I also add that it is very common to see small donkeys and ponies in with large horses around here. There is a farm nearby that has clydes and miniature horses together, potentially a bad situation but they seem to love each other.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 9, 2009)

When introducing new horses to each other, my policy has always been to keep them separate but within view of each other for a few days.  Then put them in adjoining paddocks for a few more days.  One well-placed kick can be a career....or life....ending injury.  Sometimes it takes 2-3 days for them to have that argument, so I keep them separate even if they seem to be getting along well over the fence initially.

If your current animals are on a worming program, you will also want the new one to be wormed before letting it onto your pasture.  Too late now, but I imagine you know your friend's worming program.

I also would not put that group together, especially since they are all rather young.  If the biggest were an older, placid gelding, it might be different.  But all youngsters....trouble.

I would also tend to keep the pony and donkey together since they were getting along well, and the baby really NEEDS the social interaction the most.

Just an opinion.  All animals are individuals with their distinct personalities.  So my opinion is based on just a few sentences, so take it with a little grain of salt.


----------



## Warped (Aug 10, 2009)

All is well....my 2 mares are buddies now.following each other around everywhere.We introduced the mini jack today and stayed out there to keep an eye on them and the new horse took right to him. he sniffed her a bit and she sniffed him.Then he followed her and the pony out the pasture. 
I keep going out and checking,and their doing fine. 

The new mare was previously in with 3 donkeys,2 Llamas,4 mini horses and 2 other horses .So i think that helped.

We're still being cautious and keeping an eye on things. But many people around here have donkeys in with their horses,so i know it can be done. just got to keep an eye on things for awhile.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 10, 2009)

Ahhhh!  You didn't say she was used to being a good girl around the more vertically challenged critters......Chances that they will be just fine just shot WAAAAY up IMO!


----------

